# FFAs - Fat: How do you prefer it on a guy? BHMs - How do you prefer yours?



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure if this has been asked before, if it has I'm sorry I am way too lazy to read back too far 

So FFAs... How? Do you prefer a guy to have soft flab? Firmer fat? Smooth? Lumpy? No preference?

Same question for the BHMs if you want to answer.. how do you prefer yours?

Might seem a strange question, but I was just curious as to peoples preferences


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Personally, I love soft, wobbly flab... I love the way it ripples and feels :wubu: I love to sink my hands into it, or for it to smother around me snugly when it's over my body. The way it ripples with every step. It's soooo sensual and arousing.

*drools a little all mesmerised*


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice thread, Sarah. 

Personally I like a combo of chub and muscle.I like to have a mix of firmness and softness.
Maybe I'm greedy..


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Hole said:


> Nice thread, Sarah.
> 
> Personally I like a combo of chub and muscle.I like to have a mix of firmness and softness.
> Maybe I'm greedy..



Thanks 

Hehe nothing wrong with mixing it up a bit... afterall variety is said to be the spice of life and all... lol :eat2:


----------



## nrj1986 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hole said:


> Nice thread, Sarah.
> 
> Personally I like a combo of chub and muscle.I like to have a mix of firmness and softness.
> Maybe I'm greedy..



...what she said...except that I'm a BHM and not a FFA. 

No really, I like my current body...quite a bit of muscle with a nice layer of fat. Maybe a little more of both would be cool  but it's ok as it is.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 21, 2009)

I like my body make up. I've got tons and tons of muscles but I still have nice soft fat for girls to play with 

My arms are what I really like, and I do a crazy amount of upper body workouts to keep my arms, chest, and shoulders soild.....like a pillow on the pavement :bow:


----------



## Tad (Jan 21, 2009)

What I like in fantasy/the look I like best is all soft fat, preferably fairly smooth but with lots of jiggle.

More practically, I imagine that a higher ratio of muscle to fat would make life far easier, and I love the idea of being very fat but surprisingly fast, powerful, and enduring.

In reality, I tend to carry a fair portion of my fat vascularly (in the abdominal cavity, making the classic ball belly). Which I don't like the look of much, on top of which it is apparently the least healthy way to carry fat. Which is kind of a deterrent to getting any bigger (on top of all those other deterrents out there)--I just don't think I'd much like the shape I ended up with.


----------



## Melian (Jan 21, 2009)

Hm...don't think I really have a preference. As long as they are at least chubby, the distribution/quality of their fat really must be considered on an individual basis. Let's just say that I've liked *many* different shapes of male bodies.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 21, 2009)

Melian said:


> Hm...don't think I really have a preference. As long as they are at least chubby, the distribution/quality of their fat really must be considered on an individual basis. Let's just say that I've liked *many* different shapes of male bodies.



I'm with her...though I've become quite used to lots of softness...and well can't say I don't love it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

Hole said:


> Nice thread, Sarah.
> 
> Personally I like a combo of chub and muscle.I like to have a mix of firmness and softness.
> Maybe I'm greedy..



Hey, I resemble that remark...



-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I like my body make up. I've got tons and tons of muscles but I still have nice soft fat for girls to play with
> 
> My arms are what I really like, and I do a crazy amount of upper body workouts to keep my arms, chest, and shoulders soild.....like a pillow on the pavement :bow:



Lol.. I love a guy to have strong arms :eat2:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I like my body make up. I've got tons and tons of muscles but I still have nice soft fat for girls to play with
> 
> My arms are what I really like, and I do a crazy amount of upper body workouts to keep my arms, chest, and shoulders soild.....like a pillow on the pavement :bow:



perfect...u can be my super man :happy:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 21, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> perfect...u can be my super man :happy:



ah! lovely.....i've got the gut and muscle combo too but the gut is probly harder (and smaller    ) than starscream


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm well i have dated skinny boys and my last boyfriend was a body builder....not the kind on this site hehe ( I wishhhhh) but it rly doesnt matter. the bigger the better  and Uriel....do NOT twist that around....i mean belly ^.^


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 21, 2009)

I have always enjoyed having my big belly. I enjoyed walking and moderate exercise to keep muscle tone up.


----------



## Esther (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't say I have a preference! I've dated men of all shapes and sizes (slim included) and I have to agree with what some of the other girls above were saying... as long as they're at least kinda chubby, I'm probably gonna be into it.


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 21, 2009)

I like to part mine on the side


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hmmm well i have dated skinny boys and my last boyfriend was a body builder....not the kind on this site hehe ( I wishhhhh) but it rly doesnt matter. the bigger the better  and Uriel....do NOT twist that around....i mean belly ^.^



I've never dated skinny. I dated a muscular guy for like a week.. Long story, short he turned out to be gay and had a crush on my male best friend at the time :/



Uriel said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Isn't God giving?:wubu:


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

Hole said:


> I've never dated skinny. I dated a muscular guy for like a week.. Long story, short he turned out to be guy and had a crush on my male best friend at the time :/



I went out with a gay boy too! He is charming and a total sweetheart but it was all so platonic and yes, he thinks my male best friend is hot too. :/


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

Cors said:


> I went out with a gay boy too! He is charming and a total sweetheart but it was all so platonic and yes, he thinks my male best friend is hot too. :/



Haha..oh no, my story isn't as 'sweet'. This dude went behind my back and anounced his crush to my friend while we were dating.Good thing I wasn't in love with him or anything...


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

well i have only experienced the firmer, smooth fat..but i really don't have a particular type...well..as long as there are some wobbly parts i'm a happy camper.

Funny thing is when i check out the guys with the softer fat they run from me..lol or just have the deer in heads light look. I wonder why..muhahahaha


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 21, 2009)

bigrugbybloke said:


> ah! lovely.....i've got the gut and muscle combo too but the gut is probly harder (and smaller    ) than starscream




well star screams gonna make my babies sorry :wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 21, 2009)

Hole said:


> I've never dated skinny. I dated a muscular guy for like a week.. Long story, short he turned out to be gay and had a crush on my male best friend at the time :/
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't God giving?:wubu:



lol no big men have been into me...  come to think of it....im in the friend zone with all the big guys I know in my area...theyre all my best guys friends for life....AGHHHHH :doh:


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol no big men have been into me...  come to think of it....im in the friend zone with all the big guys I know in my area...theyre all my best guys friends for life....AGHHHHH :doh:





Maybe you aren't giving the right vibes or hints?
Sometimes big guys need more of a push because they can't believe it.
My ex BHM took a lot of time to believe I actually found him attractive.
Do you compliment the ones you are interested in? Give them extra attention?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 21, 2009)

Soft belly and love handles. Big, strong arms amd thick thighs. heh


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 22, 2009)

My manner on beautiful body: Exercise from may to november, and eat (about 5000 calories) ine time of the rest of year. Active balance guarantee!!!
Jerzy


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

PrettyKitty said:


> Soft belly and love handles. Big, strong arms amd thick thighs. heh



:eat2::eat2: hehe me too! i also love strong legs.. two of the only parts of a man I like muscles on, Arms and legs... everywhere else I like soft and squishy :smitten:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Hole said:


> Maybe you aren't giving the right vibes or hints?
> Sometimes big guys need more of a push because they can't believe it.
> My ex BHM took a lot of time to believe I actually found him attractive.
> Do you compliment the ones you are interested in? Give them extra attention?



ah yessssssh. I flirt, hug, and light up whenever I see my big male friends....and they light up too....but they alays like someone else....I'm in the "girl is my bro for life" zone


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 22, 2009)

I like mine to have it all in one place so I have my own travel pillow...lol

though the travel pillow is shrinking a bit due to me wanting him around for a long time...and we are walking alot more now and eating right...might as well start the youngem off right with exercise...


:bow:


----------



## Diego (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm thinking I'm a bit different to most of the people who is here. Ideal for me is like a slender, or average frame (strong legs and shoulders, nice ass), and then a soft belly on the top. :eat2: Is hard to find that balance though, but it is existing.

I love


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Diego said:


>



Hehe  evidently, some of the fans appear to appreciate his belly too...


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 22, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Personally, I love soft, wobbly flab... I love the way it ripples and feels :wubu: I love to sink my hands into it, or for it to smother around me snugly when it's over my body. The way it ripples with every step. It's soooo sensual and arousing.
> 
> *drools a little all mesmerised*


I guess every FA or FFA loves all these things


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Blockierer said:


> I guess every FA or FFA loves all these things



Aint it the truth :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with all the ladies. I love muscles, especially arms and back. But the belly has to be soft and grabbable. No hard bellies apply. Sorry.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I agree with all the ladies. I love muscles, especially arms and back. But the belly has to be soft and grabbable. No hard bellies apply. Sorry.



I'm with you... Except I like back flab and rolls.. All over cuddle factor!! :wubu: But fat is better soft.... Much sexier! :eat2:


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Muscles are a huge plus. 

In all honesty, height and facial features matter more to me than firm vs flab fat. Starscream needs to do a national tour!

I skimped out on Wayne Static because I was with my ex-boyfriend at the time. I would most definitely jump in Wynterborne's tour bus *whistles* :smitten:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2009)

Hole said:


> I've never dated skinny. I dated a muscular guy for like a week.. Long story, short he turned out to be gay and had a crush on my male best friend at the time :/
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't God giving?:wubu:



Well, he certainly seems to be shining on you a bit these days...


-Uriel


----------

